# Need your input/vote on usage of discussion links



## horseUSA (Aug 10, 2018)

Do you use these links? How important are they for you? 
Please provide your feedback. Need to determine if this feature will stay with new forum update.


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2018)

I dont use them, i tend to hit recent posts as soon as i log in

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 10, 2018)

Yeah, I sometimes use it, although it's a bit redundant as the same info is on the right side of the screen.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2018)

I just came here from that discussion list...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2018)

Using really very seldom. But sometimes it can be useful.


----------



## special ed (Aug 10, 2018)

As a new member, I'm just now finding interesting threads from 2009 Is there any way to archive this info for reading and research?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2018)

special ed said:


> As a new member, I'm just now finding interesting threads from 2009 Is there any way to archive this info for reading and research?


It'll always be on the server, use the search feature to find topics. The advanced search allows you to narrow down your results by content, title, by member and more.


----------



## special ed (Aug 10, 2018)

Very good. Many thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for that. I'm learning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Aug 10, 2018)

Very seldom if at all. Generally speaking I go to Alerts first then Recent Posts. I'll look through them to see if anything looks interesting but that's about it


----------



## A4K (Aug 10, 2018)

With Karl and Mike - Alerts and new posts, in that order. The only time I use the menu at all is to find the GB threads.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 10, 2018)

Never use it though I have accessed threads there by mistake thinking that the page was my usual "New Posts" tab. I always go to the "New Posts" tab and my phone is short-cutted there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 10, 2018)

Don't know my way around the site yet to make a vote


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2018)

I use....

1) Alerts
B) New posts
☭) Current Visitors. The robots and guests take me to threads from the days of yore
REALLY CURIOUS ABOUT THAT PERMANENTLY DELETED THREAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2018)

I have used it from time to time and have gotten decent info from it also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chip B. (Aug 11, 2018)

Why not? I can see no reason not to -

 (of course as many will tell you, it is quite challenging to see anything with 
my cheeks resting on my shoulders)


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 11, 2018)

Don't use it enough to have it take up page space.
1) Alerts
2) New Posts


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 11, 2018)

Option to disable Main Page Link Block

The Main Page Link Block can now be disabled in your preferences.
Hover over username in top right and select preferences from the menu. Then scroll down to the *Link Block on Main Page* option.



Go to Account Preferences and scroll down to Style Options section and make your *Link Block on Main Page *selection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 11, 2018)

I like things as they are. I use it, the alert section, and the side section as well. It is your site,so make changes as you choose. I'm good with what ever you decide.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2018)

Turned off the links, though now the ads appear on top of the new posts page. I don't think they were there before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fishboy (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m fairly new here, but I tend to focus on Alerts and Recent Posts. Have not used any of the Discussion Links.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2018)

Occasionally use them but not often. Can take or leave them.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 12, 2018)

I generally don't use them, just go to 'recent posts'


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 13, 2018)

I go there quite often as recent posts often scrolls through so fast that something I am interested ends up on page 8 or 9 and I seldom go that far.
I must admit alerts is my first stop though


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2018)

use them sometimes, but not really fussed either way...


----------



## Elvis (Aug 16, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> View attachment 505120
> 
> 
> Do you use these links? How important are they for you?
> Please provide your feedback. Need to determine if this feature will stay with new forum update.


I have used such links where appropriate, at any forum I participate at. 
Do I use them often? No, but when needed, they have proved valuable.


Elvis

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 18, 2018)

Elvis said:


> I have used such links where appropriate, at any forum I participate at.
> Do I use them often? No, but when needed, they have proved valuable.
> Elvis



I agree - not used often at all but when needed they are very valuable


----------



## YGBSM (Aug 18, 2018)

I use them frequently and only switch to "Recent Posts" if I need to find something further back (helps when activity is particularly high or I haven't logged in awhile). It also helps that there are multiple categories in the Discussion Links, which in particular keeps new requests for information from being buried under the more active threads.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2018)

I've always just used the recent posts link, but I don't mind them being on the front page.


----------



## CORSNING (Oct 13, 2018)

Help guys, I would like to start a new thread, but can not
figure out how to do it...?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 13, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> Help guys, I would like to start a new thread, but can not
> figure out how to do it...?









Go to the forum you would like to create a thread in. At the top right, above the thread list, is a "Post New Thread" button. Click it:





Then enter a title for thread and the content you wish to post. Then click "Create Thread"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2018)

Beat me to it


----------



## CORSNING (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you horse. And thank you for being there also Geo. I will
give it a try tomorrow. The Mrs. says we are in to her time now.
I love her and she is right.

Goodnight guys, you're the best, Jeff


----------



## Elvis (Oct 14, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> View attachment 505120
> 
> 
> Do you use these links? How important are they for you?
> Please provide your feedback. Need to determine if this feature will stay with new forum update.


Yes, I do. How would I know what post would interest me without titles and section tabs?
I certainly hope it does stay. Would seem to be a rather confusing place, otherwise.


Elvis


----------



## Elvis (Oct 14, 2018)

Note: it seems I've responded here once before, but
I swear the attachment was for something different the first time around.
Makes it look like I gave two different answers to the same question, but I'm certain the attachment was different the first time I answered.

...confused....have we moved onto another question about the forum upgrade? (actually, since the last time I was here, it does look different around here. Has the upgrade already happened?)


Elvis
P.S. - Nevermind, just saw the announcement about the thread upgrade.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2018)

As with others, although if I see a topic of interest in that list I'll click on it.


----------



## special ed (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Oct 20, 2018)

One feature I miss is "Your recent activity" under "Forums".
Sometimes the alerts do not appear to work and that is the only way to see what is happening on recent discussions.

- Ivan.


----------



## VERSUCH (Oct 30, 2018)

I never use it, if I see something of interest I go straight to it.

Cheers Mike


----------



## Bustedwing (Nov 4, 2018)

I can't really say I "USE" them but I definately check them out from time to time. Lots of interesting info.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 5, 2018)

Don't use that function


----------



## Elvis (Nov 13, 2018)

parsifal said:


> Don't use that function


...but what happens if I _have_ to use that function? (  )


----------



## parsifal (Nov 13, 2018)

they probably should keep it. If some need it, but others don't, the others that don't aren't penalized if it stays, whilts those that do use it, and the functionality is deleted, there would be a penalty to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 14, 2018)

I like the combination of the recent posts and the big picture.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2018)

Whatever the case may be, I'm still mad as hell that the lounge now charges extra for imports.

Not saying that Jan's behind this...but...


----------



## Kingscoy (Nov 14, 2018)

Don't use it...will not miss it...but would have no issues with it when it stays.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 14, 2018)

I use it on PC. But with Mobile, I prefer not to use it.


----------

